# rear brake question



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

whenever i hit my brake pedal, depending on the force, it is a clicking noise that is definitely related to te revolutions of the wheels. however, if i use the emergency brake to slow down, it does NOT make the noise. the noise is most definitely coming from the rear wheels though. it is extremely annoying, i have taking it to my dads dealership and they cant figure it out, 3 mech's lookin at it cant figure it out. i recently had all 4 sets of pads changer and new rotors on the front. the drum brakes are still good. i just cant figure out why it makes this noise. thanks for all advice in advance.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Sounds like an un-even drum to me, instead of being a circle, one of your drums probibly has more of an egg shape now that causes the noise whenever you brake...


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I had, and currently have the same problem again: see my reply in the last post to this message: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21128


I had them replaced last November, the service techs just told me that sometime drums warp over time, so I had them replaced with new ones. Now, 10 months and 11k miles later, the problem has ressurected itself - not only that, but I think I'm going to have to fight my local dealership over the replacement of them again - Nissan has a 1 year 12k mile warranty on their parts and labor - but the Service Advisor who I've delt with for 4 years recently quit her job, and not this pimpily faced kid is the Service Advisor and he isn't being very helpful. 

I feel that they should pay for it because of their warranty, and because it's obvious the problem was misdiagnosed by their employees - forcing me to pay to fix a problem that would reaccur.

I've noticed that a lot of b14 vehicles have exhibited this problem - why is there such little info know about what causes the warping of the drum?!?!?!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i have had both the drums taking off and looked at, they are still perfect circles. i dont know what is wrong.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the hardware inside the drum, when not lubricated, can also cause clicking noise.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

could be the lubrication, also, the springs might not be connected correctly and something is goin' on in there. Try completely reinstalling the shoes.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, they told me that they were warped again (my second set of drums). They "adjusted" them for free (under the original warranty) and I was on my way. After about 100 miles of driving yesterday, I've noticed that right before I come to a stop I hear grinding vibrating noise from the back, the wibrating can also be felt through the brake petal - every once in a while I just hear funny clicking noises from the back - and I have to pull really hard on the parking break for it to enguage. 

Sighhhh - back to the dealership on monday. The sad thing is, I can't drive my car at work tonight (I deliver pizzas) because I will go over the 12000 mile warranty on the parts and labor........


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ill try to get it looked at soon. i just got my rear speaker replaced cause i blew it out.


----------

